

Strong passwords fine, but not necessarily necessary - j_baker
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/tzink/archive/2010/09/13/strong-passwords-fine-but-not-necessarily-necessary.aspx

======
pwg
One solution to have both different and strong passwords for all your sites is
to utilize Password Gorilla (<http://github.com/zdia/gorilla/wiki>). That way
you get the benefits of strong and different passwords, without the mental
effort of remembering all of those strong, different passwords.

